# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  ساعدوني في تسجيل روضة مناسبة لبنتي

## دجى النهار

سلامي للجميع وخصوصا للا مهات الي بيسجلوا ابناءهم بالروضة ها السنه 

   حبيت استفسر منكم اي روضه اسجل بنتي ويكون تدريسهم رائع وشامل  وتكون الروضه بالقطيف 

    خلونا نسوي تصويت بليز لاني محتاره جدا

----------


## ملكة سبأ

مرحبا بكِ اختي الكريمة  دجى النهار 

بالنسبة لي كانت لي تجربه مع روضتين الأولى كانت رياض القطيف التابعة لجمعية القطيف وكانت رائعة وتخصيص 3 معلمات لكل فصل ويخصص للأطفال حصة انجليزي وحصة كمبيوتر وحصة رياضة كل اسبوع هذا غير الأنشطة المختلفة والمريول تشترينه جاهز من الروضة نفسها وموقعها في حي الحسين .
وتجربتي الأخيره مع روضة القطيف النموذجية رائعة ايضا بكل المقاييس ويخصص معلمتان لكل فصل حصتان كمبيوتر وحصة رياضه وحصتان انجليزي في كل اسبوع خلاف الأنشطة الأخري  وما ميزها عن سابقتها بالنسبة لي هو حفل التخرج رائع رائع رائع اعجز وانا اقول رائع مكثر سعادتي فيه بكيت دموع الفرح وانا اشوف بنتي وأداء جميع الأطفال .ونفس الحفل بكافة فقراته أعادوه للآباء ليشاركو اطفالهم أيضا الفرحة . بالطبع مع عدم وجود المعلمات على المسرح فقط يتم توجيههم للأطفال من خلف الستار .وحتى زوجي لما حضر الحفل أبدى إعجابه بهكذا نشاط وعطاء .
أتمنى اكون افدتك وبالتوفيق

----------

دمعة على السطور (04-27-2010)

----------


## دجى النهار

تسلمي اختي ملكة سبأ 
            يعني تنصحيني بروضة القطيف النموذجيه 
           بغيت اعرف كيف كان مستوى بنتك في الكتابه والحروف واللغة الانجليزيه  والكميوتر وهل كان يعطوهم واجبات وكتب  او لا وهل خليتها سنه اوسنتين اختي  اعذريني على الاسئله بس تقريبا انا محتاره بالروضتين لان احس مستواهم واحد والكل يمدح الثنتين 
                                                    اتمنى تفيدني اختي وشاكره لكي

----------


## ملكة سبأ

مرحبا بك من جديد اختي دجى النهار 
كان مستوى بنتي في الروضة ما شاء الله هي هذه السنة في المدرسة ومع بداية الدراسة ما زالت تتذكر الحروف وحتى سور القرآن .
وبالنسبة للغة الإنجليزية إبنتي عشقت اللغة كثيراً وتأتي وتردد الكلمات وحتى الحروف والأرقام ومازالت تتذكرهم وتطلب المزيد من المعرفة باللغة الإجليزية وكل شيئ تسأل عن معناه بالإنجليزي ما شاء الله عليها 

والكتب تكون من الروضه وهي من رسوم التسجيل .وكل انشطتهم يعملوها  في الروضه ويعطونهم الكتب مرة وحده في الإسبوع وهو يوم الأربعاء
وما يهمك اختي تفضلي بأي سؤال حاضرين للطيبين

----------


## دجى النهار

تسلمي اختي الله على الرد 
      وافدتيني كثير بس سؤالي الحين بنتي عمرها 4 سنوات يعني بتجلس سنتين  
         ورايك اوديها الحين روضة القطيف النموذجيه  

            شاكره لك الكثير وفقكي الله

----------


## دجى النهار

سلامي للجميع 
               عدد المشاهدين كثير والمشاركين فقط ملكة سبأ 
                                           وينكم ياامهات الخير افيدوني

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> تسلمي اختي الله على الرد 
> وافدتيني كثير بس سؤالي الحين بنتي عمرها 4 سنوات يعني بتجلس سنتين 
> ورايك اوديها الحين روضة القطيف النموذجيه 
> 
> شاكره لك الكثير وفقكي الله



 
اختي الكريمة دجى النهار 
الله يسلمك يارب 
والله يخلي لك بنتك ويبارك فيها .حبيبتي بالنسبة لسؤالك فأقول على حسب تخطيطك لها سنة او سنتين  الشي راجع لك 
بالنسبة لي انا عندي بنات ثنتين  ودخلتهم سنتين روضه وتمهيدي .
وشكرا لدعائك الصادق يا مرحبا بك في اي وقت .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيك اختي دجى 

والله اني مو ام بس اشوف ان لكل ام شغلات او ميزات معينة تود ان يحضى طفلها بها من خلال الروضه 

وانتي شوفي الميزات الي اتفضليها وشوفي الروضه واظن ملوكة ما قصرت وكأنش قررتي 

احيانا سنة تكفي الطفل 
واحيانا سنتين ضرورية اله...يعتمد على شخصية الطفل وقدراته

وموفقة خيو 
والله يخلي بنتش ويحفظها

----------


## دجى النهار

اهلين اختي عفاف 
            تسلمي على مشاركتش  الطيبه ومن جد ان لي بعض النقاط المهمه في تدريس بنتي وفعلا كلمت الروضة وقال عشان عمرها تحتاج تجلس سنتين قدام والله يوفقها ويوفقكم دائما الى فعل الخير 
                                         لكم تحياتي

----------


## روضة الرواد

:  يمنع وضع الارقام ،، الادارة

----------

